
Show HN: DOG WHISTLE, the multidisciplinary data driven marketing plan - MrJonesEdition
https://mrjonesedition.com/superclass
======
anonfunction
Just so you know "dog whistle" can have a negative connotation where it refers
to saying one thing as a code word for something else, usually derogatory and
aimed at a minority or other group.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog-
whistle_politics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog-whistle_politics)

------
MrJonesEdition
Hi HN! I made this. Here’s some info on the data before everyone goes berzerk
:)

Building and executing a multidisciplinary marketing plan and identifying your
target audience in mass media can be difficult. DOG WHISTLE is a lifeline for
anyone struggling to get started or refine their social media marketing
strategy. Plus it’s automated with no pricey consultants or marketing
agencies.

